# Nissan R35 GT-R 45th Anniversary Gold Edition (pictures)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/NissanGTRLondonWest/posts/679945145442627

Who wants one???


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Nur Spec.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Is there an option of 'No Wheels'?. :chuckle:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I think they went for abit of a prestige'ish Aston look, will get them some Golfer sales me thinks.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Now that does make the car look chavy. Any other colour no but this yes this is chavtastic


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I like it


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

I think my grandad may like it!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice Rover 75 wheels on it!?!?!?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Who on this planet do they get to destroy a cars looks


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Looks like my F00K1N wife, that's why I always forget our Anniversary :chuckle:


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Who on this planet do they get to destroy a cars looks


Their's always someone that will buy something thinking there special! Very very special! Lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'd refuse to EVER say I was a GT-R person on account of those pig f**k alloys.

Ruins the car.

Gold is nice though!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks naff


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

Which dealer is this at?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

They are the latest wheels. They are awful.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

- like a larger lady wearing a lightly coloured, horizontally striped top..

Maybe it'd look better after several pints of Stella?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> I'd refuse to EVER say I was a GT-R person on account of those pig f**k alloys.
> Ruins the car.
> Gold is nice though!





twobadmice said:


> They are the latest wheels. They are awful.


+1 on that folks!, can someone photoshop some 09/11 plate alloys onto it?? would be curious to see how it looks then, my guess... MUCH better!


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Surely they should have gone for a bayside blue colour with lots of carbon and some real nice wheels. I need to go and cheese grate my eyeballs now to try and remove the image that has burnt on to them


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Those wheels make the car look almost made for OAP's.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

why is the percentage total on the poll over 100%


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dubai springs to mind funny enough, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

erol_h said:


> why is the percentage total on the poll over 100%


Haha just noticed that!


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Can somebody photoshop a nice set of BBS alloys on it.... that would make it very Dubai:clap:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

The wheels have just got worse everytime Nissan try to make them look better, the original wheels were always the best, simple, mean looking and look good. The next wheels just got worse, too many spokes too much going on and damn ugly, as for these wheels, well god help us, just another level of horrendous


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That's the problem. They put all their effort in the first set of wheels and they looked great. They had to be seen to change then otherwise people would call them lazy.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

These wheels, the originals, the best, meanest, nicest, nice curves  Whatever way you look at it, they were just right.











Then these next wheels below is exactly where Nissan went wrong, why add so many spokes, it lost its sexy curves and meaness with too many spokes. Very ugly.











But these wheels, now these really take the biscuit, you think the wheels above were damn horrible, these ones don't even need an explanation, they just need binning/burning/desposed off, anything that gets rid of these damned horrendous monstrosity, it makes the wheels above somewhat viable.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

whats next? convertible lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It's as if they're trying to hide the brakes/calipers


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I actually prefer the 10 spokes on the current models.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I prefer the originals myself as well, more chunky, more concave and aggressive looking, if I didnt I'd get some of the 11 plate thinner spoke ones, The new ones are just Halfords NASTY!! Least it makes my car look better.. ha ha :chuckle:


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Think all 2016 cars are going to have these, how can they really think they look good lol


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> It's as if they're trying to hide the brakes/calipers


Probably trying to hide the cracks the OEM discs get :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Donga said:


> Probably trying to hide the cracks the OEM discs get :chuckle:


Was going to just do a LIKE, but this warrants a chuckle smiley! :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Millenium Jade was beatiful on the R34 NUR, should have gone for that.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Chronos said:


> I prefer the originals myself as well, more chunky, more concave and aggressive looking, if I didnt I'd get some of the 11 plate thinner spoke ones, The new ones are just Halfords NASTY!! Least it makes my car look better.. ha ha :chuckle:


I agree... original look the best


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*Just seen my first anniversary gold GT-R*

After posting my previous photo, this one was taken just over the road from my house. I'd just come home and there it was, in all its glory. Considering there is only going to be 5 in the whole country I feel lucky that I've seen one in the flesh. I can report though that the wheels still make the car look like an old mans vehicle. What do you guys think?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> After posting my previous photo, this one was taken just over the road from my house. I'd just come home and there it was, in all it's glory. Considering there is only going to be 5 in the whole country I feel lucky that I've seen one in the flesh. I can report though that the wheels still make the car look like an old mans vehicle. What do you guys think?


I think the reason it looks like an old mans vehicle is probably because it is an old mans vehicle


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> After posting my previous photo, this one was taken just over the road from my house. I'd just come home and there it was, in all it's glory. Considering there is only going to be 5 in the whole country I feel lucky that I've seen one in the flesh. I can report though that the wheels still make the car look like an old mans vehicle. What do you guys think?




Ah yes the R35 special edition, you can never mistake that car:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

deankenny said:


> The wheels have just got worse everytime Nissan try to make them look better, the original wheels were always the best, simple, mean looking and look good. The next wheels just got worse, too many spokes too much going on and damn ugly, as for these wheels, well god help us, just another level of horrendous




Just as we spoke about on Facebook last week Dean:wavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

They're the sort of wheels you put on a scrap vehicle for its final journey to the breakers yardopcorn:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Old Mans car









Nissan GT-R 45th Anniversary Gold Edition


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Old Mans car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure you get the names the right way round?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TREG said:


> Just as we spoke about on Facebook last week Dean:wavey:


Ah yes I remember. :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Apparently, even Rota have said they would be too embarrassed to copy those wheels.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

I think I'm on my own here but I think it looks ace... Colour and wheels!
But I do think the chunky solid originals look best


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't think the Nur's Millenium Jade would look good on an R35, it's too big and smooth. The R34 has lumps and bumps everywhere which made the paint look good


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Big a mega laughter


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I really want to know the 13 ppl who have voted "hell yes" ?


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

deankenny said:


> I really want to know the 13 ppl who have voted "hell yes" ?


I was one, exclusive club, 100 made, 5 to the UK , 1 to Scotland, that's more rare than a nismo , I'd change the wheels on it myself , defo a collectors car


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Is there anything else 'special' about it, bar the paint?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

deankenny said:


> I really want to know the 13 ppl who have voted "hell yes" ?


you can, I set it as an open see who voted vote, click on the vote total, and it will show you who voted what.. I voted hell yes, i like the colour TBH, but not the alloys.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> Is there anything else 'special' about it, bar the paint?


gold plaque on bottom dash & gold vin plate , other than that stock Gt-R premium spec 2016 with sh1te wheels


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

bfgriggers said:


> I think my grandad may like it!


 cheeky bar-stuard I like it and I am 66 years old today.:chuckle:
Hate those wheels though.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I know the owner who took delivery of the first one in the UK a few weeks back. He is 70.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

paul__k said:


> I know the owner who took delivery of the first one in the UK a few weeks back. He is 70.


has he changed the wheels ? is it 5 to the UK ? 100 made all over the world?


----------



## Gtr fuzz (Mar 21, 2015)

They look pants! Cheap looking!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't get what all the fuss is about... the original GTR rims were a replica carbon copy of the Peugeot 307 SE rims bar 1 added spoke. :chuckle:


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Haha. I didn't realise the older GTRs had 307 wheels!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Well now you know hehe.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Just need to find the car the MY11-MY14 wheels are based on now!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I bet the guys who are subscribed to this are googling right at this very moment lol.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> I bet the guys who are subscribed to this are googling right at this very moment lol.


I did a quick google...:chuckle: Not found anything so not looking now


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I wasn't looking either, I walked past a Peugeot and instantly thought hold up they look like the GTR's and remembered this thread and thought I'd post my findings here lol.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Don't get what all the fuss is about... the original GTR rims were a replica carbon copy of the Peugeot 307 SE rims bar 1 added spoke. :chuckle:


ha ha thats funny! still the best lookin R35 alloys tho :chuckle:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Can't argue with that, although growing to liking the newer versions found on the MY12.


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

these wheels are now standard on premium seat model car, recaro get normal wheels


The GT-R 45th Anniversary Limited Edition celebrates 45 years and 6 generations of GT-R, with a global production run limited to 100 units. The car is based on the Premium Edition GT-R, and painted in the same champagne body colour that was used as the exclusive colour of the R34 GT-R M-spec.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

This looks a LOT more gold than that 1/228(?) M-Spec that's recently been posted up for sale.


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

It does, I copied that info straight of the website!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

R35 in Bayside Blue, Doe's it work for you??


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It absolutely does for me.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes it works!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thought I'd revive this thread as I have one of the UK 5. Ordered it soon after dealers were notified, mainly due to me being unhappy with my 2014 car.

When I saw the pics I too didn't like the wheels, but in the flesh they really suit the car - beggar to clean though!

I think someone suggested all 2016 cars might get these and I wouldn't be surprised. Its interesting that all the blurb from Nissan on the 45th Anniversary edition doesn't mention the wheels being specific to that car. Probably based on previous experience when the 350Z GT4 wheels were marketed as exclusive to the limited edition, and then a couple of years later became standard on all cars except those in the UK. They finally off-loaded some more on a nominal "limited edition" 350Z in 2008. Once bitten....

p.s. Yes I am an "old man".... but I love this car - best of the four R35s I've owned from new.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

WoREoD said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread as I have one of the UK 5. Ordered it soon after dealers were notified, mainly due to me being unhappy with my 2014 car.
> 
> When I saw the pics I too didn't like the wheels, but in the flesh they really suit the car - beggar to clean though!
> 
> ...


im lucky enuf to get one of the 5 also, i love the wheels , have carbon wrapped the bottom splitter & front surround round number plate, also put carbon scoops & side vents on..... if you aint got a nice plate for it, i have GO11 LDE & GO10 ONE for sale...


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks mate but I have got my own. I wonder if we could get them both to a meet or trackday in 2016!


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

WoREoD said:


> Thanks mate but I have got my own. I wonder if we could get them both to a meet or trackday in 2016!


No probs, I bought spares to match scania gold griffen trucks for my work, so the gold car came at the right time, yip a meet of 2 , and even the other 2 be good for next year


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Either of you live or go to Shepherds Bush. I usually see one in that area.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Either of you live or go to Shepherds Bush. I usually see one in that area.


Not guilty , was told I got the only one in Scotland


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

1JBK said:


> Not guilty , was told I got the only one in Scotland



Oh oh...


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> Oh oh...


unless you mean the another guy(aberdeenshire) that bought a special one of made gold one(not the 45th annivasery edi) with 1200bhp ? 

heard he scared to use it.... then again id be the same we all that horses and the roads up here


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Not me either. I'm South Oxfordshire. Someone else told me about seeing one in West London...

As I understand it, three were pre-sold and one held back by NMGB as a Demo/Press car (will probably come on the market early next year I guess).
The fourth was, I'm told, displayed at a Trade Show, and a dealer pressured NMGB to let them put it in their showroom, from where it was sold. Don't know which dealer* or where.

* = My dealer was really miffed by this this as they'd repeatedly asked NMGB for the last one to go in their showroom and been told a very definite No.

So, we currently have:
1 with NMGB
1 in Scotland with 1JBK
1 in South Oxfordshire with WoREoD (me!)
1 in West London with ???
1 whereabouts unknown


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

WoREoD said:


> Not me either. I'm South Oxfordshire. Someone else told me about seeing one in West London...
> 
> As I understand it, three were pre-sold and one held back by NMGB as a Demo/Press car (will probably come on the market early next year I guess).
> The fourth was, I'm told, displayed at a Trade Show, and a dealer pressured NMGB to let them put it in their showroom, from where it was sold. Don't know which dealer* or where.
> ...


looks like it just be you and me then!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

1JBK said:


> looks like it just be you and me then!


that's what you call rare!! congrats! 

Get some pictures up then, so we can wet our whistles


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Chronos said:


> that's what you call rare!! congrats!
> 
> Get some pictures up then, so we can wet our whistles


would do, but a nightmare to get pics on here


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

my one when it met its bigger Bro ..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

1JBK said:


> my one when it met its bigger Bro ..


looks great bud, nice plates as well!!!


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

West London could well be my mates one. It was his fault I bought my GTR! Can you tell I was happy driving it lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Think I've seen one of these for sale in West London, did your mate flog his?

/desperately trying not to look at the bank balance I really like the gold!


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

this is what they will put in the GTR museum in 100 years!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Think I've seen one of these for sale in West London, did your mate flog his?
> 
> /desperately trying not to look at the bank balance I really like the gold!


You are correct it is there I had a look when I went there on tues with mine,


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Can anyone help answer an anomaly about the 45th for me?

According to How Many Left there were 5 registered in 2015 and these were there, either Licensed or SORN, until Q4 2017. Then Q1 2018 only shows a count of 4 in total.

Anyone know where the 5th one went? Overseas or Written Off?

Thanks


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting question, not sure. I do know one has been colour changed so maybe that accounts for it?


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Interesting question, not sure. I do know one has been colour changed so maybe that accounts for it?


WOT!! no like the GOLD 

mine on sorn, no hit 3000 mile yet:bowdown1:


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

1JBK said:


> WOT!! no like the GOLD
> 
> 
> 
> mine on sorn, no hit 3000 mile yet:bowdown1:


3000 miles?

That's like not sleeping with the wife to keep her fresh for the next guy.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

adz87kc said:


> 3000 miles?
> 
> That's like not sleeping with the wife to keep her fresh for the next guy.


The next guy is welcome to mine :chuckle:


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't believe that changing details of a colour would affect the count as, in howmanyleft the categorisation is by model, in this case the 45th Anniversary variant.

I don't suppose the owners on here would care to share the first two characters of their reg would they (and if you've owned two, the other one as well . Mine starts OO15...

I know there was one for sale in a West London dealership about a year ago and wonder if it went abroad....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

My number plate is easy to remember


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The previous one I owned started OV15 and was an ex-press car. It got wrapped to carbon I think, that was the one in West London.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Useful info Toni - thanks for that. Was yours at Silverstone Classic this year?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes that was me.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Shame the day I was there it didn't stop raining - well not until about 5pm! Would have been good to chat. And although I was there it wasn't my 45th I had with me - it was my 350Zs turn for an outing (and a parade lap!).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Come and say hello next time.  Even better bring the car


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Will do but don't know when that might be. Car is "resting" at the moment and probably now until spring!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

There's a 45th on AutoTrader at the mo. 2 Owners and low mileage (3.3k).

Not someone on here is it?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes mine. I'm moving on.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes mine. I'm moving on.


So soon?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Had it 18 months. Fancy a change.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Enjoy your new ride. And don't be a stranger on here!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Still have the R34 GTR


----------

